# Developing Question



## tr0gd0o0r (Jun 16, 2005)

I just got a lot of rolls of 120 E-6 film.  I started looking for placecs to develop it and haven't really found any yet.  The thought of developing it on my own just crossed my mind.  I was wondering if anyone who has done something similiar could describe the process to me.  Is it similiar to black and white but w/ more chemicals?  Do I need a special tank or would the same tank I use for Black and White work fine?  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 16, 2005)

This may or may not help. But it might give you an idea of what it will take.

http://www.jobo-usa.com/instructions/instructions_process_e-6.htm#Process%20Times%20for%20E-6%20(three-step)


----------



## KevinR (Jun 16, 2005)

here is a few processors you could send to:

http://www.millerslab.com/services/process_proof/

http://www.chromatics.com/serv-film.htm

http://www.reedphoto.com/

http://www.burrellprolabs.com/no_home.asp

I have heard good things about millers and burrell


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 16, 2005)

I send my color stuff to [url="http://clarkcolor.com]clarkcolor.com[/url] and its cheap


----------

